# Unterschied zwischen mitteilen, berichten und sagen



## Jiuman

Hola,

¿son sinónimos? ¿En qué se diferencian?

Er *teilte *uns *mit*, dass er verreisen würde.
Es wurde mir nicht *mitgeteilt*, wann er fährt.
Sie hat uns ihre neue Adresse noch nicht *mitgeteilt*.

¿Se podría usar los verbos sagen o berichten con el mismo significado?

Vielen Dank im Voraus.


----------



## lady jekyll

Jiuman said:


> Hola,
> 
> ¿son sinónimos? ¿En qué se diferencian?
> 
> Er *teilte *uns *mit*, dass er verreisen würde. *(nos lo comunicó/informó)*
> Es wurde mir nicht *mitgeteilt*, wann er fährt. *(no se me informó/comunicó)*
> Sie hat uns ihre neue Adresse noch nicht *mitgeteilt*. *(no me la ha proporcionado/dado/dicho)*
> 
> ¿Se podría usar los verbos sagen o berichten con el mismo significado?
> 
> Vielen Dank im Voraus.



Hola, Jiuman:
Para mí, "mitteilen" viene a decir lo mismo en las tres oraciones.
Saludos


----------



## Sidjanga

Jiuman said:


> (...) Er *teilte *uns *mit*, dass er verreisen würde.
> Es wurde mir nicht *mitgeteilt*, wann er fährt.
> Sie hat uns ihre neue Adresse noch nicht *mitgeteilt*.
> 
> ¿Se podría usar los verbos sagen o berichten con el mismo significado?


*berichten *no pegaría bien aquí, sobre todo no en la tercera frase, dado que significa más bien "informar sobre algo de una manera más detallada o exhausta", muchas veces en un sentido periodístico.

*sagen *se puede usar en las tres, aunque no sería la primera opción en la tercera frase (sobre todo en el lenguaje escrito).


----------



## Miss Spain

Los tres ejemplos que has puesto son el mismo verbo en diferentes tiempos/modos... mitteilen. Aunque los otros verbos que dices son intercambiablesen algunas frases no lo son en todos. Pero tienen un significado parecido.


----------



## maiteinliverpool

Yo creo que mitteilen por lo que veo yo en mi trabajo (tenemos varios clientes alemanes y me "emaileo" mucho con ell@s), es una forma más "formal" o vocabulario de negocios de decir sagen, lo mismo que melden...

Berichten, entiendo el sentido que le da Sigianga, la verdad que es una palabra que he usado bien poco...


----------



## Sidjanga

maiteinliverpool said:


> Yo creo que mitteilen por lo que veo yo en mi trabajo (tenemos varios clientes alemanes y me "emaileo" mucho con ell@s), es una forma más "formal" o vocabulario de negocios de decir sagen, lo mismo que melden...(...)


Me parece que _jemandem etwas *mitteilen*_ se corresponde bastante bien con _*comunicar*le algo a alguien_.


----------



## maiteinliverpool

Sigianga said:


> Me parece que _jemandem etwas *mitteilen*_ se corresponde bastante bien con _*comunicar*le algo a alguien_.



Bueno, me tendré que expresar mejro la siguiente vez, yo a "comunicar" lo veo como algo más forma que simplemente decir "decir"...


----------



## jocutus

Obwohl die Grenzen für die Benutzung dieser Ausdrücke fließend sind, kann man es in etwa so definieren:
mitteilen: Beide Beteiligten stehen in einer geschäftlichen oder politischen Beziehung (z.B. Arbeitgeber, Arbeitnehmer) zueinander und die übermittelte Information hat auf jeden Fall eine Auswirkung auf diese Beziehung. 
berichten: die Beteiligten müssen in keinerlei Beziehung zueinander stehen, die übermittelte Information kann oder kann nicht Einfluß auf einen der Beteiligten haben.
(Reporter berichten über Sport-Ereignisse).
sagen: normalerweise besteht eine mehr persönliche Beziehung zwischen den Beteiligten, die Information hat einen mehr informalen Charakter.


----------



## Guiriguanche

Estoy casi de acuerdo con jocutus. Cabe añadir que "berichten" se suele utilizar también para comunicar algo más extenso: Cuando sí existe una relación entre ambas partes ya, por ejemplo, una podría solicitar a la otra "über eine Angelegenheit (ausführlicher) zu berichten" = "mandar un informe (más extenso)".
Y "sagen" se corresponde en la mayoría de los casos al "decir" español y se aplica primordialmente a comunicaciones orales y, si es por escrito, menos formales o para comunicar una opinión sobre algo.


----------

